# fertilized or unfertilized eggs??? please help.



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

stripped my fish too early. I have 60 eggs........ what should I do? Do I need to "toss" the eggs so they can get oxygen?
Please any advice will be very helpful.
Thankyou


----------



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

I stripped my victorian too soon. (New to breeding) How can I tell if the eggs are fertilized or not??
I got about 60. They are all orange with a white tip. 
I am scared of losing some of them, and know to be way more careful next time. 
Please give me any advice you can. It is very much appreciated. I would love for these lil guys to make it.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Others will talk to you about building a simple egg tumbler, I won't comment on that since I haven't tried it yet.

I will offer you this advice, get one of those cheap plastic breeder boxes (not nets, mothers tend to suck babies through them, they are smaller, and you can't observe them), and strip the mothers in there. If you find out you've stripped too early, leave her in there with the eggs, in a few minutes, she'll pick them back up again 9 times out of 10. That's how I do it, mostly because mine breed like crazy (Missouri waters nearly mimics Malawi water, when it comes from a well like mine), and it's hard to keep track of who has been holding for 3 weeks or 4 weeks or just a few days!

-John


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes if they are to survive, they need to be tumbled. There are directions for making DIY egg tumblers in the Library.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

John27 said:


> If you find out you've stripped too early, leave her in there with the eggs, in a few minutes, she'll pick them back up again 9 times out of 10. -John


Yep. I've done this with wigglers w/egg sacs attached too, but they're fragile and some might get killed by the mom gobbling them up. If they don't start gathering them up immediately, I put a towel overtop (I use tupperware container to strip) to give them a sense of security.


----------

